# Dualcore Und Wow



## Razyl (31. Mai 2008)

Hiho,
ich kann es überhaupt nicht verstehen wie ein Spiel mit solch einer Grafik wie bei WoW sowas von dermaßen Rechenleistung kostet?
Ich habe derzeit einen Dual Core mit 2x 2,2 ghz und ne geforce 7600 gt und 1,5gb ram.
In Ogrimmar und UC usw läuft WoW mit runden 40-50 fps, in shat mit noch 25 fps, gestern in naxx mit 36 fps, jedoch als wir vor einen Boss standen , ging mit einmal die FPS auf 5(!!!) zurück... Ganz unerwartet und so, ok ich erstmal reloggt=> nix passiert.
Rechner neu gestartet => nix passiert.
Erstmal WoW in ruhe gelassen und solange was anderes gezockt, später on... wow! in shat wieder 25 fps... auf nach skettis , bomben q gemacht , wieder ganz aufeinmal runter auf 13 fps...
Kann es daran liegen das WoW keine Dualcore untersützt oder warum gibt es ständig solche harten Frameeinbrüche, weil ich kann die absolut nicht verstehen und somit wird es in Raids unspielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I Pwn (31. Mai 2008)

wow wurde nicht für dc entwickelt


----------



## Buddits (31. Mai 2008)

Seit Patch xy ünterstützt wow aber angeblich Dualcores


----------



## LordofFrog (31. Mai 2008)

in shat könnte es daran liegen, das du bissel wenig speicher hast, da viele sachen geladen werden müssen, die ganzen possitionen der spiele, die NPCs die texturen, animationen, statischen objeckte. in der wildnis sind es viel weniger spieler, also muss sich auch net so viel gespeichert und abrufbereit sein.


----------



## P1tb8ll (31. Mai 2008)

angeblich soll ja für wow ein update reingekommen sein das die frames mit dcs verbessern soll...

bei mir lag es in raids immer an den zauberdetails, sobald es an bosse ging, wo alle immer alles voll drauf gehauen haben, oder die antimationen halt detailierter wurden sind die framezahlen eingebrochen, in städten wie shattrath ging es bei mir auch, mittlerweile habe ich nen dualcoreoptimizer für windowsxp druff und es läuft alles wunderbar durch... obwohl an der hardware nichts verändert wurde^^ hab selber nen dualcore mit 2,2 ghz.


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2008)

das sollte blizz aber mal per patch nachreichen... ich finde : wofür zahlt man schon 13 euro im monat-.-
naja den dual core optimizer hab ich auch druff ist trotzdem rehct  scheiße sowas


----------



## Deathsoull (31. Mai 2008)

1,5 GB sind bei vollen Details und in Orten wie Z.b. Shat wo es immer voll is einfach zu WENIG! hatte auch ne weile nur 1giga hab dann nochn giga nachgelegt und siehe da es ging^^


----------



## HybR (31. Mai 2008)

7600 GT ist nicht der Hammer...

Auflösung evtl. zu hoch?
Details runterstellen?
Im Treibermenü AA & AF aus?
Treiber zu alt?
Andere Programme wie z.B. Windows Media Player im Hintergrund laufen?
Benutzt du Vista? Vista nimmt viel Leistung in Anspruch.
Virus?
Festplatte defragmentieren?

Setz mal dein System komplett neu auf und besorge dir aktuelle Treiber, das kann helfen!


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> 1,5 GB sind bei vollen Details und in Orten wie Z.b. Shat wo es immer voll is einfach zu WENIG! hatte auch ne weile nur 1giga hab dann nochn giga nachgelegt und siehe da es ging^^


das lustige ist ja ... es funzt immer mit 1,5 gb aber so knapp nach 2h wow spielen fallen die fps wie aufeinmal in den bach das ist krank


----------



## b1gfoot (31. Mai 2008)

Hi ich habe auch einen Dual Core, aber bei mir gibt es keinerlei Probleme! Habe aber auch 2 GB Ram

Vielleicht liegts an der Internetübertragungsrate? in Shat sind ja viel mehr Leute und so.


----------



## NatRas (31. Mai 2008)

tja wow ist nicht für dualcore ausgelegt aber du kannst im taskmanager sagen das wow nur auf einem kern laufen soll undzwar unter prozesse auf wow.exe rechtsklicken und dann bei zugehörigkeit festlegen einen kern rausnehmen. hat bei mir geholfen die fps nach oben zu bekommen hatte vorher in shatt nur 20 fps jetzt liege ich im durchschnitt bei 35 fps 

ps : mußt du bei jedem start von wow neu festlegen das es nur auf einem kern laufen soll und falls das nicht hilft, drehe die grafik etwas runter


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2008)

HybR schrieb:


> 7600 GT ist nicht der Hammer...
> 
> Auflösung evtl. zu hoch?
> Details runterstellen?
> ...


auflösung ist wie in anderen spielen 1024x768, details sind natürlich auf hoch... kann man eigentlich auch erwarten bei der grafik...
AA&AF sind aus, treiber sind immer bei mir die neuesten drauf, wmp läuft nicht im hintergrund sowie kein anders proh, vista hab ich net, virus auch net erst gestern durchgerattert und defragmentiert auch... aber werd mir wohl eh ne neue holen müssen---


----------



## Raqill (31. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab überall keine Einbrüche mit 4x2,4 Ghz 3,25 Gb Ram und ner 8800 GT immer 60 fps.


----------



## DreiHaare (31. Mai 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hiho,
> ich kann es überhaupt nicht verstehen wie ein Spiel mit solch einer Grafik wie bei WoW sowas von dermaßen Rechenleistung kostet?
> Ich habe derzeit einen Dual Core mit 2x 2,2 ghz und ne geforce 7600 gt und 1,5gb ram.
> In Ogrimmar und UC usw läuft WoW mit runden 40-50 fps, in shat mit noch 25 fps, gestern in naxx mit 36 fps, jedoch als wir vor einen Boss standen , ging mit einmal die FPS auf 5(!!!) zurück... Ganz unerwartet und so, ok ich erstmal reloggt=> nix passiert.
> ...




Wahrscheinlich hat deine GK 256mb Speicher und du spielst auf 1280X1024 mit maximalen Details und dem Grafik-Makro oder sowas. Da ist der Speicher deiner GK, die eh nicht gerade die beste ist, schnell weg. Dann geht der Rest an den wesentlich langsameren Hauptspeicher und da gehen natürlich die Frames in den Keller. Es liegt nicht an den Spielen, sondern an der Datenmenge, die an die Grafikkarte übergeben wird. Weniger Details bei geringerer Auflösung und es läuft wieder flüssig...oder RAM und GK auswechseln.


----------



## abe15 (31. Mai 2008)

WoW ist nicht anspruchvoll in GraKa und Prozi.
Nur an Speicher braucht man halt viel. Das liegt nicht an der Umgebung, sondern an den vielen Spielern, die ja alle berechnet werden wollen und dazu eben im Arbeitsspeicher eingespeichert werden.
Ich hab 2Gb und die laufen auch immer auf guter 80% auslastung.


----------



## Monyesak (31. Mai 2008)

ich hab fast die selbe config und kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Raefael (1. Juni 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Also ich hab überall keine Einbrüche mit 4x2,4 Ghz 3,25 Gb Ram und ner 8800 GT immer 60 fps.


Geh wo anders Trollen ...

//Rafa


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2008)

Das mit den einen Kern Einstellen hat super geklappt, nun durchgängig ohne ruckler mit 71 fps, in shat mit 40 fps.
Danke!


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mit den einen Kern Einstellen hat super geklappt, nun durchgängig ohne ruckler mit 71 fps, in shat mit 40 fps.
> Danke!



Hmm dürfte aber eigentlich nicht sein, WoW lief bei mir mit Dualcore ohne nennenswerte Probleme.


----------



## eMJay (1. Juni 2008)

So rechner nr. 1

AMD 64 X2 5000+ AM2
2GB RAM DDR2
GF 7900GS
1280x1024 alles Voll 8xAF 

Shattrath Sonntag um 18:00 uhr 30-40 fps vor der Bank

Rechner Nr. 2

AMD 64 X2 4200+ 939
2GB RAM DDR1
GF7600GT
1280x1024 alles voll bis auf die Sichtweite die ist in der Mitte

Shattrath Sonntag um 18:00 uhr 25-40 fps vor der Bank.

Laptop
Intel DualCore 1,66x2
2GB DDR2 RAM
GF7600Go
1400x900 alles voll bis auf die Sichtweite die ist in der Mitte

Shattrath Sonntag um 18:00 uhr 30-50 fps vor der Bank.


Alles DualCore und keine Probs mit 2GB Ram

mit nur einem sah es noch anders aus.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Juni 2008)

Komisch, dass das schwächste System am meisten FPS hat und das beste fast am wenigsten... oO

Und das mitm Core deaktivieren bringt btw. nix bei mir. Wenn ich einen Kern deaktiviere hab ich ca. 10-20fps weniger (von 60-70fps im Schergrat beim Bombing-Quest).


----------



## eMJay (1. Juni 2008)

Finde auch dass es komisch ist. 
Ist aber so.
Sollte auch so viel heißen dass die Grafikkarte nichts mit den Fps zutun hat und eine 7600GT  bzw 8600 voll ausreicht. Es geht viel mehr um den rest RAM zu CPU und Grakka.


----------



## Êranu (2. Juni 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Finde auch dass es komisch ist.
> Ist aber so.
> Sollte auch so viel heißen dass die Grafikkarte nichts mit den Fps zutun hat und eine 7600GT  bzw 8600 voll ausreicht. Es geht viel mehr um den rest RAM zu CPU und Grakka.



genau das hab ich auch ziehmlich in einem anderen tread auch schon mal angesprochen und behaupte das wenn der prozessor sogar noch übertaktet wird das du wesendlich mehr gewinn an fps herraus ziehst als wenn du die grakka übertaktest und es reicht jede 6600 gt oder ultra auch schon aus alles über 1280er würde ich eher eine 7800 ans herze legen den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Begründet: 

test system 
P4 2,66 ghz(alter nothwood mit agp und 6800 )  und einen Opteron 170 2 ghz  
Beide Systeme besitzen jeweils 2 gigabyte arbeitsspeicher 

beide mal laufen lassen der opteron war mit mit einer pci e 6600 gt ausgestattet die auf die takte gebracht wurde von der 6800! 

Ich hatte mit allen beiden systemen standart in instanzen immer so zwischen 20-50 fps auf standart takten! Ich übertaktette beide systeme auf jeweils 500 mhz (nur die cpu) und erhielt mit beiden systemen ein anstieg der fps durchschnittlich lag in jeglichen instanzen und gegenden 34-75 fps an.


----------



## Niniria (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich spiele mit einem 
Prozessor: Quardcore 3.2Ghz Extrem
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB
GraKa: Gefore 6800 - 512MB


Das niedrigste an FpS was ich je hatte war 55 und das höchste (wobei hier die Anzeige wohl ne Macke 
hat) war 285.

Alles was über 25-30 ist wirst du eh kaum erkennen.

Kurz gesagt am Dual bzw. Quardcore wirds nicht liegen.


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2008)

Niniria schrieb:


> Also ich spiele mit einem
> Prozessor: Quardcore 3.2Ghz Extrem
> Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB
> GraKa: Gefore 6800 - 512MB
> ...


Quad wird von WoW nicht unterstütz deswegen wird der CPU wie ein Dual behandelt. 

Das max An FPS die ich jeden tag hab ist 1000 gleich nach dem einlogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulsource (3. Juni 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das lustige ist ja ... es funzt immer mit 1,5 gb aber so knapp nach 2h wow spielen fallen die fps wie aufeinmal in den bach das ist krank



Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit DualCore zu tun. Ich habe zwei Theorien:

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist, dass dein Arbeitsspeicher voll wird. WoW frisst mit der Zeit immer mehr davon (einmal geladene Daten werden im RAM belassen, um sie später schnell wieder zur Verfügung zu haben), möglicherweise hat auch eines deiner Addons ein Memory-Leak. Sobald der RAM voll ist, beginnt Windoof mit dem Auslagern auf die Festplatte, was sich je nach Mainboard-Chipsatz mehr oder weniger, auf jeden Fall aber störend, auf die Framerate auswirkt (mit nForce kann die Framerate dadurch auf 2-5 absinken). Abhilfe: Mehr RAM... 
Ich habe nur 2 Gigabyte, was offensichtlich zu wenig ist.

Die zweite Möglichkeit, an die ich eher nicht glaube, ist, dass eine Komponente deines Rechners überhitzt. Viele Grafikkarten und CPU's reduzieren bei zu großer Wärmeentwicklung die Taktrate ->  Framerate geht in den Keller.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2008)

Also das mit den ram kann net sein weil:
Wenn ich rechner starte und so ist Ram mit 385 mb belegt (antivir, kaspersky (firewall ist beim wow spielen aus ... daran kann es net liegen)...) , mit wow on knappe 800 oder so ^^ nach knapp 2h spielen sinds so runde 950 mb
ergo: rund 400 mb wären noch frei...


----------



## poTTo (3. Juni 2008)

Niniria schrieb:


> 1.
> Also ich spiele mit einem
> Prozessor: Quardcore 3.2Ghz Extrem
> Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB
> ...



1.
Quadcore und ne veraltete *6*800 (sechstausendachthundert) oder meinst nicht eher eine *8*800. Weil so ne Proll CPU und dazu die alte Graka, das ist schwer zu glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. DU weisst aber schon das FPS nicht nur was mit gugn zu tun haben, sondern auch mit Reaktion, Übertragsgeschwindigkeit (ms, an alle CS'ler ihr wisst was ich mein),...


----------

